# Kernel compile error

## dreadlorde

I'm trying to compile a new kernel (2.6.28.2 from kernel.org) and I keep getting this error

```

LD      vmlinux.o

/bin/sh: line 1: 18484 Killed                  ld -m elf_i386 -r -o vmlinux.o

arch/x86/kernel/head_32.o arch/x86/kernel/head32.o arch/x86/kernel/head.o

arch/x86/kernel/init_task.o init/built-in.o --start-group usr/built-in.o

arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o arch/x86/mm/built-in.o

arch/x86/mach-default/built-in.o arch/x86/crypto/built-in.o

arch/x86/vdso/built-in.o kernel/built-in.o mm/built-in.o fs/built-in.o

ipc/built-in.o security/built-in.o crypto/built-in.o block/built-in.o

lib/lib.a arch/x86/lib/lib.a lib/built-in.o arch/x86/lib/built-in.o

drivers/built-in.o sound/built-in.o firmware/built-in.o

arch/x86/pci/built-in.o arch/x86/power/built-in.o arch/x86/video/built-in.o

net/built-in.o --end-group

make: *** [vmlinux.o] Error 137

```

Any ideas?

----------

## dreadlorde

I just tried compiling linux-2.6.27.9 and I got the exact same error.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You can try one of my Seed Kernels, install your devices and retry. Or, you could post your current kernel .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll take a look.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## szczerb

I know that this won't help with your problem, but why do you get your kernels manually from kernel.org instead of just emerging them (vanilla-sources)?

----------

